
Apple Said to Launch 16-Inch MacBook Pro with All-New Design in 2019 - metaphysics
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/17/16-inch-macbook-pro-2019-kuo/
======
Nrsolis
Meh. I’m seriously considering dumping MacOS and MacBooks in general.

I can get a Lenovo X1 Extreme w/ 64GB of memory and a great display. People
have Linux working on it. You can work on it yourself.

I’m not sure that Apple maintains as much of a lead over their competition as
they think they do. They’ve made some serious missteps recently.

~~~
kerng
I recently got a Surface Laptop 2. It's a well designed device and I like the
larger screen and slick feel. I like it better compared to the new MacBook Pro
at work. Overall,I have gotten quite fond of the Surface Laptop over the last
3 months.

~~~
webmobdev
Can you install Linux or FreeBSD on it?

~~~
kerng
Haven't tried, but I assume it's possible. I'm running Ubuntu in VMs.

~~~
webmobdev
From what I have read, to install Linux / BSD you have to first disable
SecureBoot. And even then, many features still don't work. So that makes a
Surface a dud for any OS other than Windows.

------
tinus_hn
Great, let’s have another keyboard and touchbar whine fest. Strange how people
care so much about a laptop they’re supposedly never going to buy.

~~~
cotelletta
Weird that people complain about a product line that was discontinued and
replaced with a superficially similar one lacking most of the selling points
of the previous model?

If Windows wasn't still an inconsistent and dysfunctional POS, and if Linux
desktops hadn't modeled themselves after Microsoft's shitty choices, maybe
there would be a viable alternative. But there isn't. Quick Look, multitouch
spaces, painless PDF management and annotation, effortless sleep+hibernation,
applications maintaining state across reboots, transparent versioning and
history synced to a backup disk, ...

Why is Apple the only vendor who seems to understand how a desktop should work
in the 21st century?

~~~
solarkraft
> and if Linux desktops hadn't modeled themselves after Microsoft's shitty
> choices

Uh? Like what? I see most desktops modeled after OSX.

> effortless sleep+hibernation

Works perfectly with Elementary OS + Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air.

The rest are application problems, not so hard ones, really. Of course
somebody will have to do it.

> multitouch spaces

One day.

------
sprite
I hope they make the touchbar optional.

------
djbelieny
Jumped out of the Mac bandwagon last Christmas. Got me a Lenovo Yoga 730 15"
with 8core i7 1TB NVMe SSD and 24GB DDR4 and UHD touch-display. All in at
$1000. Apple was great while their products were lightyears ahead of everyone
else. Now... not so much.

~~~
headShrinker
I’m confused because your post has almost nothing to do with the OP and Apple
really never had a hardware advantage in the laptop industry as with their
desktop and server offerings. As for labtops, they were never the fastest
processors GPUs or RAM, never had the biggest fastest storage, always had huge
compromises and we’re always expensive. Apple’s true advantage was the
willingness to upset a plurality of its users by removing all but the most
“necessary” parallels, slick tight design, high quality materials, and of
course a simple non-MS, non-Linux OS. All of these are still Apple specific
today. An added bonus, Apple always had the highest resale and they still do.

~~~
thijsvandien
It does not make much sense to me what you are saying.

\- When the first MacBook Air was released, for a long time no other vendor
came close to producing anything in that form factor with that build quality
and reasonable performance (much better with gen2 though).

\- When the MacBook Pro retina was released, there was no other laptop on the
market with a screen like that for quite a while.

\- MagSafe was a brilliant invention that, together with massively better
battery life, gave them a real edge in this market way before all that.

These are just a few examples. I didn't even mention the trackpad yet. Up
until the 2015 model, the MacBook Pro was pretty much the gold standard when
it comes to a well-balanced package for the mobile professional. Surely some
have very specific needs that require a real workstation, but you make it
sound like Apple did not play any meaningful role at all, which I think is
unfair.

The point is that other vendors caught up while Apple regressed in most areas
except for pricing. Their premium used to be justified, but not quite anymore.

------
plasma
I've witheld buying a new MacBook for the last few years.

Dislike the butterfly keyboard (lack of feedback) and touch bar removing the
ESC key among others.

Really hope this one is something I'd buy.

------
bradknowles
But will they actually fix the keyboard this time?

------
konamicode
I often have the need to have multiple instances of Visual Studio open
simultaneously. I’ve been looking to get an Alienware Area 51M with i9 9900K
and 32GB RAM. If this MB Pro comes with similar specs I may have a dilemma on
my hands.

~~~
anth_anm
I don't know how people can stand to lug around a machine like that.

------
offsetr
Expected price : $6500. Actually possible in Australian Dollars, wouldn't put
it past Apple.

~~~
JimmyAustin
The current max price of a MBP is actually $10,899 AUD, though $5,120 of that
is the jump from a 512gb SSD to a 4tb SSD.

~~~
offsetr
I meant the entry model. Easily blame it on the dollar or something.

------
anth_anm
Give us back good keyboards and I might buy one.

If I need one. The 2013 is still too good.

------
holografix
Will I be able to fix it?

------
secfirstmd
Drop the touch bar and give us a touch screen!

------
dirtylowprofile
But will they actually be affordable enough?

~~~
Aromasin
Of course not. An Apple product means Apple prices. They'll take a reasonable
price, double it, and people will still buy it for the same reasons people buy
Gucci sliders and Rolex watches.

~~~
anth_anm
I bought Omega purely as a fashion accessory.

I bought my Macbook because it's an excellent machine.

